# Lets talk D-Loops or no d-loops



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i tie mine a little different than most. i tie a serving nock above and below my arrow and tie both ends of my loop under the bottom serving nock. this puts more down preasure on the arrow, and the serving nocks keep everything from sliding.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I used to use tied nocking points inside my loop, but no longer.. have had no problems with em movin with just a well tied loop.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JL,
As in-experienced as I am, I have had the "need" to tie on several d-loops, with new bow addictions, string changes, etc. I had never tied nocking point UNTIL I saw YOU doing it.  (Be careful what you do, children may be watching).

Often times, it seemed no matter how tight I tied the nocking points, when I used the nock pliers to tighten the loop, the nocking points would squeeze together thus causing pinch. Of the 4 bows I have now (including JP's), I think I have tied points on 2 and 2 without, but I won't be using them any more.

The way you were shooting last night before and after removing the nocking points makes it pretty obvious that nock pinch can occur. Watching you shoot end after end of X,X,9 with the nocking point and then X,X,10 after removing it was enough to make my mind up. :shade:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> I have been shooting a release for three years now. Most of the time I have shot a d loop with nocking points tied above and below the arrow nock and the d loop outside of those nocking points. Every now and then I catch myself with the nocking points pinching down too much on the arrow nock causing me problems with erradict flyers.
> 
> What type of D -loop set ups do you use and do you feel any one style is better than another. My main concern is I don't want my arrow knocking point to move unless I make it move. I have seen several Pro just go with the d loop and no knocking point tied on. The loop is the knocking point. I have had problems with that style moving up the string.
> I guess I will do some experimenting with few different styles, so give me your sure fired D- loop ideas.



If your D loop is moving up the string you are not tieing them tight. Get or make you a set of D loop pliers so you can get them tight and they will not move.. the stiff D loop material is harder to get tight than the more flexible D loop material. Go look at your venetian Blind cord in a window that is an example of flexible D loop material.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> If your D loop is moving up the string you are not tieing them tight. Get or make you a set of D loop pliers so you can get them tight and they will not move.. the stiff D loop material is harder to get tight than the more flexible D loop material. Go look at your venetian Blind cord in a window that is an example of flexible D loop material.


Come on Bees, you know Jarlicker. He could break a piece of railroad iron with a rubber mallet.


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

What i use on my prong rest is i tie my d loop under my nocking point so i nock an arrow above my d-loop and it works great my arrow almost neaver jumps off the rest. If your d-loop is moveing i whould tighten them up alot more. Good luck


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Come on Bees, you know Jarlicker. He could break a piece of railroad iron with a rubber mallet.



he can do all that but he cannot tie a D LOOP that won't slip?????


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

tried a few different styles and found i prefer one tied nock below and then the loop, have some good material that i used with loop only and made a nice small loop and it held really well, but im sticking with one tied nock and just wax my loop before tying and getting it super tight and havent had problems with it moving. I think the loop material makes the difference in how well the knots hold.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I tie mine EXACTLY like you for the most part.....

Never have that problem...NEVER. 

Do you have a pic of how you have it tied in...and what type of material are you using for your nocking point? What serving are you using also? Cuz something is moving or you have the knots to tight on the nock.

Here is one of my loop....you are lucky I was getting ready to put on new strings. But I leave a wee bit of "wiggle room" in there. If you need or want a better pic let me know and I will take a better pic.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and before anyone asks.....

YES that is clear center serving 

But user BEWARE.....that isn't a newbie center serving material :wink: But I do love it :wink:

and for the rest of you...YES I have had and am having a FIRE SALE.....and NO....I am not bowless 

How sweet is this pic I took.....

and check out the weights that deer slyr sent me.....


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

You all know I am the gorilla of the equipment world. I do own D loop pliers and I have quickly learned one needs to have the right touch using the pliers.
Yes old jarlicker has messed up a couple strings over tightening the d loop.
I have used an amazing variety of loop materials. All with pro and cons.,
All summer I used some thin BCY stuff but was having problems wearing out the loop rather quickly. I have some larger diameter stuff now that seems real good. Like it has been stated it is stiff and tough to keep tight. For a couple years I used some material that I was very happy with but used it up and dont know who made it. 

I would probably like to go to the just the D loop style knocking point again I just got to get this d loop stuff down pat.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> You all know I am the gorilla of the equipment world. I do own D loop pliers and I have quickly learned one needs to have the right touch using the pliers.
> Yes old jarlicker has messed up a couple strings over tightening the d loop.
> I have used an amazing variety of loop materials. All with pro and cons.,
> All summer I used some thin BCY stuff but was having problems wearing out the loop rather quickly. I have some larger diameter stuff now that seems real good. Like it has been stated it is stiff and tough to keep tight. For a couple years I used some material that I was very happy with but used it up and dont know who made it.
> ...



I don't like the pliers at all....I just use a release to pull mine and have forever. I tired all the gadgets....I use a release.:wink: My loops are money :wink:

For material...I like the BCY stuff ok. But Zenith has the best loop material out there. Tough....small diameter and not even on the same side of the scale on limpness in comparison to everything else out there :thumb:

There are others that have the material now also :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hornet your loop is exactly what I was using this summer. That grey loop material kept wearing out. I went and smoothed the hasp down real good on the release and it still happened so I went to some other stuff.

Believe it or not I had a similar counter balance set up on my razor X.
I took one on the vibration dampners out off the riser and bought a firm rubber replacement that I drilled out and mounted my weights to. 
Yes I know your Hoyt did not need any real modifications to do that though.
Sweet looking bow. 
You will look real purty with that bow hanging over head when your sitting on the pine this winter.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

No pliers here either.. just a good yank with the release.. hold the string tight on either side of the loop, hook up to it and pullllllll. I tie my loops a tiny bit short, as I know they'll take a tad of slack out of the knots after the first 20 or so shots, but it's minimal and easy to adjust for.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Hornet your loop is exactly what I was using this summer. That grey loop material kept wearing out. I went and smoothed the hasp down real good on the release and it still happened so I went to some other stuff.
> 
> Believe it or not I had a similar counter balance set up on my razor X.
> I took one on the vibration dampners out off the riser and bought a firm rubber replacement that I drilled out and mounted my weights to.
> ...


What release are you shooting? Something isn't right for sure....why I say that is the release I shoot eats loops like Hinky does Hot Dgs at LAS.....

I have buffed this thing...to death....Tru Ball even chagened the head at the last ASA I went to and that one ate loops also :doh:

Well I love the release.....and the loop I have on that bow has been on ALL of the bows I shot this year....yes when I changed strings or bows....I have used the same loop. Just untie it....and put it on the new setup. 

That loop is money still 

you are right....they screwed right in.:thumb: But my Doinker mount doesn't fit in the rear hole. 

But I don't need it there anyway :shade:

and I hope you can sit me...if not.....it's time to go back to fingers.ukey: LAS may be the first and last time I shoot 20 this year.  and I haven't shot ONE arrow since Aug :faint:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

dwagoner said:


> tried a few different styles and found i prefer one tied nock below and then the loop, have some good material that i used with loop only and made a nice small loop and it held really well, but im sticking with one tied nock and just wax my loop before tying and getting it super tight and havent had problems with it moving. I think the loop material makes the difference in how well the knots hold.


+1
I've tried many loops over the yrs and always shot better off the string--solid/dependable---

Reciently I tried one more style --this one--I do believe I'll like it better than off the string

With the right loop material this is the most consistant method that I've used


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

hey Jar i have one nock above the top of the loop and i have never had it move yet and it seems very consistant.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I tie mine EXACTLY like you for the most part.....
> 
> Never have that problem...NEVER.
> 
> ...


BH is that monofiliment serving materail? havn't seen that for years

Reed


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Reed said:


> BH is that monofiliment serving materail? havn't seen that for years
> 
> Reed


and you still haven't seen it :wink:

That isn't mono....I only fish with that stuff :wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> and you still haven't seen it :wink:
> 
> That isn't mono....I only fish with that stuff :wink:


Thanks for sharing ??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> Thanks for sharing ??


:doh: sorry I just realized that I didn't finish the post....dag on phone calls 

It's Halo.:wink:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

C Doyle 88 said:


> +1
> I've tried many loops over the yrs and always shot better off the string--solid/dependable---
> 
> Reciently I tried one more style --this one--I do believe I'll like it better than off the string
> ...


C Doyle.....Can You show a pic of the loop that Your using now?...Thanks!.....Harperman


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Harperman said:


> C Doyle.....Can You show a pic of the loop that Your using now?...Thanks!.....Harperman


See method #1 this link
http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/biissue34.pdf

Only noticed this one cuz I was doing it --see post #3--
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=746733

Looks like I'll stay with this one---been a while --so far so good ----
If you look at the CL of the release/and the CL of the nock--it should make sence


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> :doh: sorry I just realized that I didn't finish the post....dag on phone calls
> 
> It's Halo.:wink:


Thanks I'll check it


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

C Doyle 88 said:


> +1
> I've tried many loops over the yrs and always shot better off the string--solid/dependable---
> 
> Reciently I tried one more style --this one--I do believe I'll like it better than off the string
> ...


+1 for off the string...just cant seem to find a d loop setup or material that I'm comfortable with...I can use the same release with a d loop or shoot if off the string and the release just feels different to me...I prefer how if feels if I just add the rope to the release and shoot it off the string.


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Stop using tie on loops and start shooting a release with a loop on it. I did it for a while and really liked it......Just an idea tho. Good Luck :darkbeer:


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't like the pliers at all....I just use a release to pull mine and have forever. I tired all the gadgets....I use a release.:wink: My loops are money :wink:


same here, when i tie my first knot (obviously waxed so theres little friction and the knot sinches tightly) i wrap the end (leave it long) around a screwdriver or something that i can grab hold of and pull first know tight when in proper place, then after second knot pull a little to get in place and put release on and go from there.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I tie mine EXACTLY like you for the most part.....
> 
> Never have that problem...NEVER.
> 
> ...


Dude, that loop is tied on bass ackwards! :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RchurE said:


> Dude, that loop is tied on bass ackwards! :mg:


:embarres: You are imp: something....

I was rotating the string with my hand to show the nocking points.....:wink:

My loops are tied correctly


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> :embarres: You are imp: something....
> 
> I was rotating the string with my hand to show the nocking points.....:wink:
> 
> My loops are tied correctly



No, I'm not talking about the way you have it turned. I'm talking about your knots. There on the wrong sides of the string for a right handed shooter unless you actually rotate your release downward instead of upward which I don't think you do. 

It's no big deal man but just thought I'd point it out. Study it for a bit from directly behind it and you'll see what I'm saying. :teeth:


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

RchurE said:


> Dude, that loop is tied on bass ackwards! :mg:


He's right BH...the loop is backwards for a rh shooter...the top should be further from the arrow...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Paul Payne said:


> He's right BH...the loop is backwards for a rh shooter...the top should be further from the arrow...


That makes no sense....I understand what RchurE.....but the top doesn't have to be farther from the arrow. You don't HAVE to have anything tied in there....and some only shoot with serving tied under the arrow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RchurE said:


> No, I'm not talking about the way you have it turned. I'm talking about your knots. There on the wrong sides of the string for a right handed shooter unless you actually rotate your release downward instead of upward which I don't think you do.
> 
> It's no big deal man but just thought I'd point it out. Study it for a bit from directly behind it and you'll see what I'm saying. :teeth:


I hear ya.......I more then likely wasn't really paying attention when I tied it on  We all do that from time to time


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and by the way....I tie my *loops *like John Dudley does :wink:

http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/biissue34.pdf


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> and by the way....I tie my *loops *like John Dudley does :wink:
> 
> http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/biissue34.pdf


Then the two of yuns is bass ackwards. :teeth:


----------

